# Need new juice for new toys



## JackalR (13/3/15)

Hey guys. Looking at getting the airek from sirvape and I'm looking for high vg juice to make clouds. 

Can anyone suggest any locally made juice from local vendors (vapeking, vapemob) with a high vg content. 

Local not international. I have bombies nanas cream and smak (the coffee one) 

Thanks


----------



## huffnpuff (13/3/15)

Neither, get Skyblue or Craft Vapour to do you some 80/20 3mg mixes. Personally, for cloud just diy


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

I stand to be corrected but I was under the impression that VapeKing was going to bring out their local juices with higher VG

I also recall CraftVapour mentioning higher VG juices somewhere along the line. 

And I also think Melinda at SkyBlue can mix you a higher VG option. Best to check with her, I may be getting confused.

Pretty sure VapourMountain can also mix you a high VG option. Just check with Oupa.

All the best @JackalR

When you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself!
Just log in with a normal browser, click your name in the top right, then "Avatar"
A pic that is 300 by 300 pixels works best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JackalR (13/3/15)

Thanks man, don't really want to venture into DIY at the moment (work keeps me rather busy . Would rather buy some incredible juices and vape with pleasure.

So essentially if I want some high VG its best to fork out and get international juices?

Appreciate the help


----------



## shaunnadan (13/3/15)

Off the shelf juices that a lot of local suppliers have are 99% done in 50/50

But if you ask they can definitely make a plan for you


----------

